# Stuck Electrical Contact Pin in Canon 5D MKII



## Ryan123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! Anyone experience a stuck, or non-returning, electrical contact pin before? It is how the camera body communicates with the lens, and on my 5D MKII one of the gold pins is not 'returning' to its position, looks like it is stuck or perhaps the spring mechanism isn't working to return it. Consequently, the camera body doesn't register that there is a lens on, with no autofocus or change of F-stop. Ugggg! Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2012)

It has likely sustained some damage. I would not recommend trying to dismantle the camera to get at it, having it repaired is your best option.


----------



## hylobatidae (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Ryan I have the same problem with my 20D, and am not keen to get it repaired as that would cost the same amount as buying a new one ! Did you manage to fix the problem ?


----------

